# ok WANTING N GETTING RID OF HO



## modeltrainhead (Nov 15, 2009)

as title says look here for the offer if he declines 


http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?p=60625#post60625


----------



## modeltrainhead (Nov 15, 2009)

evened it out on random act of kindness


----------

